# I've got a BIG MOUTH



## Brummie (Mar 7, 2006)

I've spent hours this afternoon trying to identify hundreds of bottles I acquired three years ago.  I need help in identify a 5-1/2" high 2-1/2" wide brown bottle, it has BIG MOUTH about 1/2-in from top ... on the bottom it has III (underscored) a figure 2 on the left and 18 on the right.  Any ideas?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi, is it barrel shaped? Without a pictue all I can guess is a beer, Piels I think from the 60's.


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 9, 2006)

What about Mickey's big mouth?  Did they ever come out in anything but green?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 9, 2006)

This ones embossed "big mouth". I don't remember if the piels were.


----------



## Brummie (Mar 9, 2006)

Great job in identifying my Schmidt beer bottle!  Thank you... I can now file it appropriately!


----------

